# Burnishing or bedding in new brakes



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

it's not really simply making several hard stops. what you are accomplishing is raising rotors' temperature to above 300 degrees, at whuch point, pad material plastifies an embeds itself into the very outer metal layer on rotor. you are not reshaping anything. you creating two smooth high friction layers.
same could have been accomplished on a lathe. that's what they do with ceramic bedding, when they spin rotors very fast on a lathe type machine, then press ceramic material into them. rotors virtually turn red hot, and that embeds ceramic material into metal.
but, you may rightfully say - well, manual says this or that. sure does. thing is, manuals are practically written by lawyers. entire sections are nothing but manufacturer protection. they sure don't want you to jockey car and iff something in it, suing them, or fixing it for you.
same time, I was told that car jockeys, folks that move cars at the factories, drive the hell out of them. it not only beds rotors but, also, supposed to set piston rings into cylinders better. wise men still recommend replacing factory oil right away, as it's known to have metal shards in it due to initial engine break in. 
oh, and anywhere you look online - everyone has same - and from various sources - break in procedure for new rotors and pads.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is what Bendix recommends.
http://www.brakeandfrontend.com/issue/article.aspx?contentid=40440
I was taught to make a moderate stops from 40 mph to about 10 mph. Drive the car for a 1/4 to 1/2 mile, and repeat 3-4 times. I guess the aim is to get the brakes to temp, without overheating.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks ukrkoz. Makes sense to me. Thanks 47 47. More good reading.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

47_47 said:


> This is what Bendix recommends.
> http://www.brakeandfrontend.com/issue/article.aspx?contentid=40440
> I was taught to make a moderate stops from 40 mph to about 10 mph. Drive the car for a 1/4 to 1/2 mile, and repeat 3-4 times. I guess the aim is to get the brakes to temp, without overheating.


Exactly. 50 down to 15, or 45 down to 10. rapid accelerations, hard stops, with consecutive acceleration and stop again.
Also, for next few minutes after done, complete stop and halt should be avoided, as rotors are still hot, and that creates local pad material bonds to rotor.
look at your rotors. see those "crack" looking lines on them? that's actually pad material stuck on rotors, after you rushed to the red light, then hit the brakes and held them.
some, also, find a nice long steep hill, speed up at the top, and drag brakes all the way down to the hill foot. has to be a mile or so.


----------

